# Do you think she knows me ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As some of you might know yesterday was a "Super" day, and not just for football. Here is a pic of what my wife got me. She knows that there are few things I like more than tinkering around and making things and thought that this would be right up my alley.









She is always right ! There are few things I like better.

LOL and she was kicking herself for leaving the pricetag on


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh ! I almost forgot..This is one of the things I like better than tinkering, and she knew that too !

























And NO she is not adopting !

Anyone have any 45ACP brass they don't need ? Send me a PM !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DAMN THATS A SWEET 1911 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

might need to make that my next .45

thats a good book too


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You need to give her my wife's number.... I think they need to talk. :smile:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't mind doing a bit of tinkering with that Sig! Good luck on the brass.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> You need to give her my wife's number.... I think they need to talk. :smile:


I agree!!!!NIce gift!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys ! The wife is wanting a 45 for herself now...She hates Valentines day as it is just a made up holiday, but i may just seeif I can get the one she wants to me by then.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that was a "Super" day there Don, I think she's a keeper, good luck getting the firearm in time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome, congrats.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice! I may have to let the wife accidentally read this.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i showed that picture of teh 1911 to my wife and TOLD her thats what i want next

she just chuckled

i will get it when i REALLY want it,even if i have to buy it for myself(like most all my other guns)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! That is one sweet gun Don !!!!!!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very Super day indeed Don. Great looking sidearm.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice 1911 ! If you dont find any ammo or brass send it my way, I have alot of both ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I have some brass..Just not as much as I want... I actually bought a box of factory ammo. I don't remember the last time i did that .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Don that is a fine looking pistol!!!! You must be doing something right since shes back home more now!

\


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's got more to do with her new job than anything I did...LOL She'll be in Texas next week.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lucky Dog---------Deborah sure treats you nice--AWHHH Thats because you have a Big Heart and your a great Great person--- :smile: Glad you had a great day*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm totally impressed with the Sig

3 shots at 7yds









4 shots at 7yds









Some double taps 8 shots


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, that's about the distance from your back door to the cinder wall. HA !!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice shooting,look at the size of them holes

and folks wonder why i like my .45's

cause they make a HUGE hole in what ever they hit


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well done Don, looks like it will do the trick!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never owned a 45 before this one, shot quite a few, but never could pull the trigger so to speak. I'm real glad i did on this one(Thank you Wife). I've shot ALOT of pistol through the years, 9mm, and a bunch of revolver too.357 44mag and such. but this gun is a dream to shoot. This is the second outing with it, I put 100 rounds through it last time and failed to take pics, put 150 through it today. needless to say I'm happy with the results and it's not hardly broke in yet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it'll get the job done. The Sigs (P226) almost became the U.S. military sidearm but were beat out by the Beretta - not because they wouldn't shoot or perform but because they didn't have manual/ambidextrous safetys.

Since I'm right handed and didn't want a manual safety, I bought a P220 years ago and love it, too. I didn't want to be fumbling around with any safety in close-quarters combat.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good shooting Don. I think she likes the way you touch her as well!!!LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keeper for sure !


----------

